
Show HN: Skypad – Simple and Sharable Real-Time Collaborative Notepad - david90
https://github.com/skygear-demo/skypad
======
IRLIamOffline
Looks really good already. Think there actually is potential to target people
for who Google Docs is too overloaded. Like the idea of supporting markdown.

It might also be really useful to support syntax highlighting as I see one
use-case for really quick and uncomplicated pair programming.

~~~
david90
A quick update - Skypad now supports code highlighting! See it live here:
[https://skygear-
demo.github.io/skypad/#a4bdd786-a950-4be2-88...](https://skygear-
demo.github.io/skypad/#a4bdd786-a950-4be2-8845-b28c87e05956)

------
sifxtreme
Hey this looks great! Does Skygear handle the synchronization logic?

I built my own notepad a while ago too using ShareJS as the syncing library.
([http://www.madpad.me/](http://www.madpad.me/))
[https://github.com/sifxtreme/madpad](https://github.com/sifxtreme/madpad)

~~~
david90
It handles both the saving logic and the pubsub logic. You can view the source
in app.js . It took me around 2 hours for this quick project.

------
oschn
Nice tool. I like the simplicity in code and interface.

We did implement real-time collaborative editing for Teamemo
([https://teamemo.com](https://teamemo.com)) and the real challenge was to
support rich text editing.

Are there plans to support rich text?

~~~
david90
Nice one! It's a hack project for now - but I actually prefer Markdown support
and collaborator indicator next.

------
wongarsu
It looks like a clone of etherpad to demonstrate skygear. Is that about it, or
am I missing something cool (except for the very nice visual design)?

~~~
david90
Thanks for the liking the visual. This is a quick hack in an hour to
demonstrate how [http://skygear.io](http://skygear.io) 's real-time sync and
cloud database feature. Yet I am thinking to add more feature to it - markdown
support and collaborator marks. Do you have any ideas on that?

------
_joel
Doesn't work for me on Firefox (latest)

~~~
melicerte
same for me, the edit window is very small actualy

~~~
david90
Just fixed, appreciate if you'd try again ;)

------
the_common_man
Very nice.
[https://github.com/hackpad/hackpad](https://github.com/hackpad/hackpad) is
decent as well.

~~~
maturz
There is also [https://github.com/ether/etherpad-
lite](https://github.com/ether/etherpad-lite)

~~~
pmontra
I wish GitHub used something like that to edit its wikis. Telling me somebody
else saved a new version of the doc I'm working on is so uncool.

~~~
the_common_man
Pro tip: git clone the wiki and work on it locally. Easier to merge as well

~~~
pmontra
I know, but it's hard to resist editing the document in the web page while
talking about it with a remote coworker. No commit, no push, only save. Then I
discover he made another edit to the page :-(

I liked much more the workflow when a customer decided to use Google Docs for
the technical documentation. We were editing and checking documents live with
multiple cursors in the same screen.

